# Goat rock tournament results



## brother hilljack (May 17, 2009)

16 MAY GOAT ROCK TOURNAMENT RESULTS

On Saturday the Chattahoochee Hilljacks tackled Goat Rock Lake for our second Catfishing Tournament of the season. What a day it would turn out to be! We started the day with cool temperatures and a refreshing rain shower which quickly turned into blistering heat and then right back to severe Thunderstorms back to blistering heat! Outside temperatures would range from 75-85 (or higher) while the water temp ranged from 73-76 degrees.

We nearly doubled the size of our fishing tournament with 11 teams showing up to compete! A great group of catfisher men/women for this event! I had a great time talking with everyone. Word seems to be getting out about our events and I believe it will continue to grow at a rapid pace.

Special Thanks go out to the Magic Bait Company and to Leonard Worthy Jr for sponsoring the event!

Finishing in 1st Place was Team Flannel Blue (Eddie Frith/Joe Fields). They would weigh in with an impressive 16.65 pounds of fish. Joe would be the youngest catfisherman fishing today. Congrats to Team Flannel Blue for your victory. Unfortunately we did not get a photo of the winning fish! 1st place would pay $165.00

2nd Place would go to Team Big Cat (Ken Lewis/Billy Dale) with 14.55 pounds of catfish. Congrats to Team Big Cat for a great finish! 2nd place paid $99.00

3rd Place would go to Team Bait Fish (Kenneth and Dustin Blalock) with 14.00 pounds of catfish. Congrats to Team Bait Fish for their great effort! 3rd place paid $66.00

The Big Fish Honor would go to Team Rice (William Rice/Christian Lawson)! The Big Fish weighed in at 4.3 pounds! Team Rice would also receive the South Georgia Benchrest Shooters Big Cat Bonus! Big fish plus the bonus paid $65!

Remaining field:
Team Owenby (Tim Owenby/Teresa Owenby/Russell Richards) 12.45 pounds of catfish

Team Blue Hooligans (Burt Frith/Shawn Headlee) 11.9 pounds of catfish

Team Worthy Jr. (Leonard Worthy/Richard Shorter) 10.7 pounds of catfish

Team Rice (William Rice/Christian Lawson) 9.05 pounds of catfish

Team Challenger (Ken Govar/Michael Govar/Charlie) with 7.6 pounds of catfish

Team HillJack (Shane Smith/Jared Chandler) with 6.5 pounds of catfish

Team Owenby and Team Real Cats did not weigh fish.


----------



## burtle (Nov 23, 2010)

*Looking for blue catfish*

Do you know of a pond or lake south of Macon with blue catfish in it?


----------

